
Show HN: Monitor, validate and verify your DNS configurations - Mojah
https://dnsspy.io/
======
bradknowles
So, I'm curious to know how this tool compares to others in this space, or
related spaces -- e.g., mxtoolbox.com, among others.

Can the OP or anyone else comment? Thanks!

